# Harry's Hut take 2. Nov 18-19



## Arcachon (Jul 18, 2006)

After the weather let us down last time we are having another punt on Harry's Hut and a trip up the Noosa River this weekend. The forecast is promising this time with a high pressure system moving in. Lets just hope the fish come to the party.

P.S. thanks to all the guys who responded to the post on bass lures. Have made some purchases and will test them out on this trip.


----------

